# Should I par boil spare ribs?



## exactly150

Well, what do you do to get falling-off-the-bone spare ribs?  I've tried to par boil on top of the stove with spices, but you have to be careful, because sometimes it really dries them out.
  Whose got an absolutely fantastic recipe?  I do smoke them for my husband, but I really hate that smokey flavor, so I'm looking for something I can do just for me.  Thanks, Deb


----------



## SizzlininIN

Michelemarie gave me this advice....its how she fixes hers.  I tried it and it works perfectly.  Don't forget them when they are in the oven and slow bake them longer though because the meat is too tender and too difficult to handle when putting on the grill and trying to turn and baste. I never could fix ribs before....that is till now.  Thanks Michelemarie!

I usually cook my ribs in a shallow pan of water covered in foil at 275 for about 2 hours. I finish them on the grill for - both sides - where I add the sauce


----------



## BreezyCooking

I always parboil mine, but depending on the size/amount, not for very long - maybe 10-15 minutes or so at most.  And it's more like a simmer rather than a rolling boil.  I've never had them dry out, & find that the parboiling (just like pre-steam/braising duck & goose) removes a lot of the grease/fat.  

I then drain & transfer them to the charcoal grill to cook through & get that somewhat crisp/chewy exterior &, of course, to cook the glaze/sauce on.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't believe in parboiling ribs or any other meat that's going to be grilled or BBQ'd. If you've watched any of the endless string of BBQ competition shows on Food TV, you'll see they don't parboil either.

The key to tender and tasty ribs is slow cooking over low heat. Ribs would take 3-4 hours at 200-225 F.

Also, I heard a judge on one of those many BBQ shows say that if the meat is actually falling off the bone, it's been cooked too long.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Andy M. - I've watched those shows too, & while I'm sure they're right under their own circumstances, I'm usually just cooking a small amount of ribs just for myself & am certainly not going to tend a charcoal grill for 3-4 hours at 200-225.  Also, my parents always parboiled tons of ribs for large barbecues & they could barely keep up with the crowd, so they couldn't have been that bad - lol!!!

Like I said, the ribs I make by parboiling briefly & then grilling come out fabulous in a very reasonable amount of time - for me.  But as with anything having to do with cooking - to each his own.  : )


----------



## Gretchen

Don't parboil them--you are just extracting all the meat juices by boiling it out of them. To shorten cooking time, I wrap in foil and bake at 250* for an hour or two.
The key to tender ribs is low and slow heat, no matter how you do it.


----------



## Swann

I do not parboil ribs but I do put into the oven for a couple hours to take off the excess fat. The last half hour I coat with sauce and continue baking to carmelize the sauce and add flavor.


----------



## TATTRAT

Low and slow is the key. You can have the fall off the bone goodnes, and it still be held together by the "bark". 
I typically don't parboil them, but I have brined them, and let them go in a low oven,250-275MAX, for about 2 hours, then uncovered and sauced for about 45min...from there you can either eat em' up, or move to a grill and really get the "bark" built up. I have seen them done a million and six different ways though, I guess it is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## BreezyCooking

One question - & I'm not asking this to be snarky:  if parboiling extracts "all the meat juices", why are my parents' & my ribs so great-tasting.  And I don't mean just because of the sauce, etc.  In fact, sometimes after the par-boil we grill them without sauce & just serve sauce on the side.  That's how good they are.  They are full of great pork flavor - juicy, tender, & flavorful on the inside, with a crisp skin on the outside, & minimal grease.  

But again, the ribs are only in the water for 10-15 minutes - just long enough to seal the exterior & remove some excess fat.  Perhaps that's the reason?

Frankly, I wouldn't automatically pooh-pooh parboiling.  I've certainly had more than my share of dry &/or fatty ribs from folks just tossing them on the grill - low heat or not.  I think, regardless of method, it's more of the technique than the method.


----------



## Andy M.

Breezy:

I have no doubt your's and your parents' ribs were delicious.  I am not saying my way is the only way.  Just offering my opinion.


----------



## skilletlicker

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Low and slow is the key. You can have the fall off the bone goodnes, and it still be held together by the "bark".
> I typically don't parboil them, but I have brined them, and let them go in a low oven,250-275MAX, for about 2 hours, then uncovered and sauced for about 45min...from there you can either eat em' up, or move to a grill and really get the "bark" built up. I have seen them done a million and six different ways though, I guess it is a matter of personal taste.


If you don't feel compelled to fire up the grill you can do it in the oven or even in a crock pot.  Low and slow is more important than heat source.  It just takes time at fairly low temperature to break down the connective tissue that gives you that fallin' of the bone unctuous finger lickin' quality.  Tell anybody in Memphis I said this and I'll deny it!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Oh Andy M. - please don't think I was dissing your advice.  I really wasn't!  I  just really was surprised that BRIEFLY parboiling seemed to be a minority choice since my ribs always turn out so nice.

But like with anything having to do with food (or gardening, livestock raising, ad infinitum), it's what works best for you that counts!! : )


----------



## TATTRAT

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> If you don't feel compelled to fire up the grill you can do it in the oven or even in a crock pot.  Low and slow is more important than heat source.  It just takes time at fairly low temperature to break down the connective tissue that gives you that fallin' of the bone unctuous finger lickin' quality.  Tell anybody in Memphis I said this and I'll deny it!




I have done them in the ol crock pot numerous times and have always been pleased with the results. Normally I do the big boy, country style ribs in the crock, and slab style in the oven or grill/smoker.

I though you memphasites did dry rub and grilled? are you holding a seceret?


----------



## skilletlicker

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I though you memphasites did dry rub and grilled? are you holding a seceret?


Well TATTRAT, I don't speak for the city but in my experience Memphians are pretty well split between dry and wet but I think of grilled as direct heat over pretty hot fire and I don't think that works anywhere.  I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant by grilled and I'm also pretty sure that Breezy didn't mean this, but I've had ribs that were "parboiled" then slathered in sweet tomato based sauce and slapped on a hot grill 'till the tomato and sugar charred and somebody rang the dinner bell.
Like you said, Low and slow is the key.


----------



## TATTRAT

As far as grilled, I do the indirect method: one side ripping coals, the other side nothing. It creates good convection when the ports are open. As far as finishing, I do go over the hot spot just long enough to caramlize things, but it can burn real quick if you are not paying attention. 

Think I might have to do a Memphis trip so I can judge for myself on the whole wet/dry eternal battle. ;-)


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Also, I heard a judge on one of those many BBQ shows say that if the meat is actually falling off the bone, it's been cooked too long.


I took a BBQ class from a local chef who has won many many BBQ competitions. yes he is from the North, but he was taught how to BBQ from a Master down South (sorry I do not recall his name, but I am sure someone here could probably guess it).

Anyway he told us the same thing. Rib meat should not be falling off the bones.

Personally I like when it does fall off the bone. I do not find it to be overcooked or anything like that.

Breezy to answer your question about par boiling washing away flavor, but yours tasting great I will ask you a question. Have you ever made your ribs without par boiling first? If the answer is no then I will put this forward. Maybe your ribs would taste as good as they always do and then some if you did not par boil and wash some of that flavor away.

I do not know if that is true. I am just offering a possibility.


----------



## mudbug

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Well TATTRAT, I don't speak for the city but in my experience Memphians are pretty well split between dry and wet but I think of grilled as direct heat over pretty hot fire and I don't think that works anywhere. I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant by grilled and I'm also pretty sure that Breezy didn't mean this, but I've had ribs that were "parboiled" then slathered in sweet tomato based sauce and slapped on a hot grill 'till the tomato and sugar charred and somebody rang the dinner bell.
> Like you said, Low and slow is the key.


 
I hope you didn't eat those "parboiled" ribs in Memphis, skilletlicker!  No self-respecting Memphian should EVER do that to a good rack of ribs.

I married a Memphis boy and he is an eternal fan of the Rendezvous-style dry ribs.  I'm more of a wet whistle myself.

Having said that, we have both succumbed to simmering them briefly in water and then shucking them into the oven, usually in a bath of Wicker's basting sauce.  They turn out pretty well, especially if you put your rub on first and then let them take a nap in the fridge for a while.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yup - have tried them both ways, & a couple of times due to just trying different recipes.  I have to say that I still like them parboiled first.  Personal opinion & taste this may be, but I've yet to have any complaints - even from fellow cooking afficionados who know I want the real scoop.

Re: Skilletlicker, no, we didn't pop them from the boiling water, slather them with tomato-based sauce & grill them - lol!!!  (And no, Skillet - I'm not offended - lol!!!).  Like I said before, the ribs were, in effect, BLANCHED, in boiling water for about 10 minutes (depending upon size/weight).  You'd be amazed at how much fat/grease blanched out.  They weren't even remotely cooked through.  After that, they were coated with whatever sauce we were using (vinegar based, barbeque type, cajun, whatever).  They were then placed on the grill over indirect heat (aka off the coals - like I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about - lol).  No further sauce basting was done for another 10 minutes or so, at which time they were basted again & moved over the heat.  More bastings for another 10 minutes or until the ribs were done to our satisfaction.


----------



## skilletlicker

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I have done them in the ol crock pot numerous times and have always been pleased with the results. Normally I do the big boy, country style ribs in the crock, and slab style in the oven or grill/smoker.


I think of "big boy, country style" as beef ribs and I agree they are better suited to the crock pot. On fear of being of run out of town, my attention span is insufficient for doing spareribs on the grill. The need to keep the temperature low enough to cook continuously that many hours without burning interferes with my ability to focus on the ball games. My hat's off to those who are willing to pay attention (stay sober) that long if they aren't being paid to do it.


			
				TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Think I might have to do a Memphis trip so I can judge for myself on the whole wet/dry eternal battle. ;-)


 For Dry; try Rendevoux downtown and for wet try Corky's in East Memphis.


----------



## mudbug

Skillet, you hit on my fave Memphis joint - Corky's.  For the rest of you, Corky's will FedEx grub anywhere.


----------



## TATTRAT

Great info all , thanks Skillet Licker for the product recomendations. I will get some ordered ASAP!


----------



## skilletlicker

Okay mudbug; How do we divy up the commission?

Wait a minute, how does that private message thing work again?


----------



## skilletlicker

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Great info all , thanks Skillet Licker for the product recomendations. I will get some ordered ASAP!


TATTRAT,
I don't want to discourage you. There are great ribs made in regular BBQs and there are simple ways to add a smoke box to an existing BBQ. Also there are simple smokers that are good at holding the heat in the low 200's for hours at a time that can be had for about $50. I own one but I confess it's rarely used. I prefer, as a matter of principle, to cook at home so I'm feeling a little guilty about my tone in this conversation. No offense to anyone was intended.


----------



## VeraBlue

*rub a dub dub*

There are many schools of thought regarding cooking ribs.  Many people swear by the double cook method.   I don't.
I'm a rub girl.  Generously rub the meat the day before you plan to eat it.  ****, sometimes I rub two days before.  
The idea is to break down the muscle slowly, allowing time for it to tenderize.  So, cook them sloooooooooooowly at a low temperature, 225-250.  I usually cook them, covered, about 21/2 to 3 hours, depending on how many racks I'm doing.   Start brushing some sauce on them about 40 minutes before they are done.   Once sauced, keep uncovered.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I also dry rub put in low oven a couple of hours then grill they always come out great.


----------



## Eaglelox

i like to rub them with spices then cook at 250 indirect heat for a couple of hours with smoke. i then cut them up and put them in a backing dish. add liberal amounts of your fav BBQ sauce and cover. put in oven and cook about 220 for a hour or so more. these things ar so good they never see the next day. so tender you can pull the meat off with your lips, but go ahead and use your teeth or people will look at you funny.


----------



## Corey123

exactly150 said:
			
		

> Well, what do you do to get falling-off-the-bone spare ribs? I've tried to par boil on top of the stove with spices, but you have to be careful, because sometimes it really dries them out.
> Whose got an absolutely fantastic recipe? I do smoke them for my husband, but I really hate that smokey flavor, so I'm looking for something I can do just for me. Thanks, Deb


 


Want my advice? I'll gladly give it to you.

I USED to do that. My moms did it also. But to me, that's the old Dinosaur way! Sorry to offend anyone on this method, but I just don't do ribs that way any more.

Fall-off-the-bone spare ribs and babyback ribs do NOT have to be started that way. And I also found out that they don't even have to marinate at all. Peel the membrane off the back first. That serves no purpose and it just makes the meat draw up and become kind of tough. The dry rub, seasonings, or what have you don't get to penetrate through it to the meat. Get rid of it.

I just season them with dry rub, some sliced onion, green pepper and celery along with some liquid smoke, put them on a rack either in a half sheet pan, roaster or my Rival BBQ Pit Slow Cooker and slow cook them for about 7 to 8 hours. 

If using the oven, cover loosely with foil, set the temp to the lowest possible setting. Put some water on the bottom of the pan to avoid the smoking and burning of any fat that might collect there. The best time to do this is before you go to bed at night and let them go for themselves! 

Wake up the next morning to tender juicy fall-off-the-bone ribs!! I've been doing it this way for the last four Fourth of Julys, and to me, this is the best way to do it.

Trust me, it'll work everytime. If you don't have an outdoor BBQ grill, use some liquid smoke to get that real down-home authentic smoky flavor and taste. That's all there is to it!! 

Put the BBQ sauce on last to avoid burning the ribs, thus it has a high-sugar content which can burn very easily.


~Corey123.


----------



## thumpershere2

Breezy, I'm with you on the ribs for family cooking and you are so right, they turn out great.


----------



## kindground

*thanks folks*

I found this thread through a google search....

Long story short I rubbed and baked the ribs for 2 hours at 250 and finished them with more rub them a trip to the grill for about 1/2 hour bone side down and 15 minutes meat side down.

Best ribs I've ever made.

Thanks for the tips guys!

Scott in STL MO


----------



## Lynan

I am a happy simmerer too Breezy!! I have never cooked ribs on the BBQ though, would make too much icky sticky mess IMO  , so they are always done in the oven on a rack or in an oven bag. Yup. An oven bag!!

So, I simmer ribs for 10 to 15 mins, drain, put into oven and last 20 mins add the sauce which is most often a Chinese type with Hoisin, garlic, ginger, honey, dry sherry ( or Chinese rice wine) a pinch of 5 spice, tomato sauce ( ketchup) and a slosh of vinegar.
If cooked in the bag, I marinate for a couple of hours after simmering and then drain off most of the sauce before tying bag off and cooking. The sauce then gets cooked seperately for adding to ribs later with a scattering of chopped spring onions.

It is interesting to see the length of time most of you cook the ribs. Hmmmm. I wonder if our Kiwi swine are naturally more tender (  insert tongue in cheek smiley here) because mine need no longer than 40 minutes after the simmer!   Im saving heaps on gas/power then.


----------



## Corey123

I like my method though.

To me, that seems to be the better way to go. BBQ restaurants do it this way as well. They slow-cook their ribs for about 7 hours in big giant smokers.

This process helps to lock in the natrural flavor of the meat, and lets the dry rub work its magic for the best tasty ribs you ever want to try!!


~Corey123.


----------



## Gretchen

It is interesting to see the length of time most of you cook the ribs. Hmmmm. I wonder if our Kiwi swine are naturally more tender (  insert tongue in cheek smiley here) because mine need no longer than 40 minutes after the simmer!   Im saving heaps on gas/power then.

It isn't really a question of 'tender" in the US. It is called "falling off the bone meltingly good meat" which is the way we refer to our ribs and pulled pork.  The low and slow method of cooking pork is "just the way it is done" for good BBQ pork.  And if you simmer, you are just removing wonderful meat juices, in my opinion.  And let me say I have tried it--I used to do that but learned a much better way.


----------



## Corey123

Yes, simmering or parboiling, as it is called, tends to lose some of the natural meat juices and flavor of the ribs or fresh shoulder in the water that it is parboiled in.

And then, what do you do with the water, throw it away?

My method, the ribs or shoulder get steamed and baked because you put a little bit of water on the bottom of the pan(s) with the meat on the racks, so there is a much less chance of the meat swimming in the water.

The small amount of water also keeps any fat that may drip from the meat that collects at the bottom of the pan from smoking and burning. And the meat is not sitting directly in that fat! During the last half hour or so, remove the foil or cover from the pan or roaster to let the outside of the meat dry or crisp up.

And you'll have perfectly browned smoky-tasting ribs!!


~Corey123.


----------



## Claire

I actually like beef ribs marinaded in a kal-bi sauce, then cooked over charcoal.  As usual, I don't have a recipe per se -- soy sauce, vinegar or wine.  a tablespoon or so of sugar -- however, honey, syrup or jam will do (one year I dispatched an entire batch of my sister's failed orange marmalade this way).  Drop of sesame oil or a spoon full of sesame seed.  Then hot sauce or dried chili flakes or a fresh whole chili pepper or two.  Then I cook them over coals.  

When it comes to pork ribs, I do sometimes par boil them.  As mentioned, it doesn't take long and it takes some of the fat that flairs up away.  If they look leaner, I don't.  I'm in the dry rub camp.  There are many on the market, but you can also just hit  your spice cabinet and let your imagination take you away.  Right now I'd use a lot of paprika because a freind brought me a lot back from a trip she took to Hungary .....


----------



## Gretchen

I think all ribs benefit from a pre-cook (preferably dry roast in foil) because the meat at the rib is not really a tender cut. It requires the collagen to be broken down to be tender by low slow cooking. That said, it isn't like a big clod of meat like a pork butt which would be chewy if just roasted over the fire. It is a small slender piece of meat so doesn't really "seem" tough and we can gnaw them there bones off!!.
Beef ribs are another quite tough piece and a slow roast first before putting on a grill make them really succulent.


----------



## Corey123

I have not had or cooked beef ribs, but I'm sure that they can be done the same way.


~Corey123.


----------



## tellytez

you cant rub the ribs with meat tenderize and seal them in a bag over night or you just have to take your time and cook them slow like everyone has said. Par-boiling ribs, to me takes most of the flavor out. try pulling off the layer of skin on the back of the ribs with a pair of pliers. this allows the heat to go all the way through the meat. baste your ribs with apple juice or apple cider vinegar too


----------



## FraidKnot

exactly150 said:
			
		

> Well, what do you do to get falling-off-the-bone spare ribs?  I've tried to par boil on top of the stove with spices



Absolutely NOT!  Ribs need to be cooked low and slow but parboiling them doesn't help.

I simply rub them with a little oil and then pat dried thyme and salt & pepper all over them.  Then grill over indirect heat using lump coal for several hours, turning them periodically.  If you do them in the oven, keep the heat low and as I said, cook them slowly for a long time.  The thing about ribs is people tend to get impatient.  You're not cooking a steak.  Could take 5 hours to get those ribs falling-apart tender.

If you want to sauce the ribs, please do so after you've cooked them.  Slapping sauce on them while they cook will only result in burned sauce.

Fraidy


----------



## FraidKnot

tellytez said:
			
		

> Try pulling off the layer of skin on the back of the ribs with a pair of pliers.



Also known as silverskin, and yes it needs to be removed.  It's not critical but it definitely helps.

Fraidy


----------



## Corey123

AKA (also known as) membrane.

Yes tellytez, that skin has to come off, otherwise the seasonings can't reach the meat and it causes the meat to shrink, draw up and toughen even more than usual!! 

Yes FraidKnot, parboiling to me also, does not help at all, since, like you said, long slow cooking is the key to great-tasting tender juicy fall-off-the-bone ribs - any style or cut!!

Slow cooking helps to break down the tough fibers in the meat to make it more palatable, flavorful and tender, as well as easy to chew and swallow.

If it is going to be rushed through a fast cooking, it might just as well not be 
considered at all!!

Parboiling is the old Dinosaur way to do ribs!! Most of the flavor is lost in the water that's used to boil the ribs - and then, what do you do with the water? Pour it down the drain! Along with most of the flavor that came from the meat.


----------

